# New UK national reptile rehoming database



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

A while ago I thought about starting a national database to help people and organisations find new homes for reptiles they can no longer care for themselves. After hearing the tragic news of Steve Irwin i decided i needed to do something to help the herping world in his memory, so I am going ahead with the idea. The Database is now up and live, so if anyone has, or knows of any reptiles that need a new home, please help this Database become a success and help keep the memory of Steve alive. Reptile Rescue Centres and Associations are also urged to place their 'tennants' onto the Database also, to help finding new homes for them.
The Database is completely free to use, whether you are rehoming, or looking to rehome a rep.

Please help me to make this thing work!

Click on the link, and follow the site links to the rehoming page.....

http://www.iansvivarium.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk

Thank you


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Is this not a cross over with http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=9906 

Just a thought, but if there are that many like minded people about, would it not be better to join forces so to speak and create just one uk network that really works?

Tony


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its not a cross over with D's, as hers takes in reps. Mine is another place for the many kind hearted people like D to let others know what they have for rehoming. Think of it as more exposure to help reps find a new home.

(read the FAQs!!!!!!)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Sure, I am with you now

One takes in, the other hopefully sends out !!

Good idea!

I would be interested, but right now, have enough outlets for rehoming via my local club, but let me know how it goes.

Good Luck


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Time to trawl this thread back up methinks!

The rehoming database has been fairly succesful in that quite a few reps have found new homes, but theres not as many people using it as I'd originally hoped 

The site stats are telling me its a popular page thats visited, so there are plenty of people viewing the page 

so, for all the new rescue people that have joined the forum since, or for anyone else who helps out and takes reps in, there is this great resource there for you to use, completely free of charge, no strings attached.

the link is: :: Ians Vivarium - Worldwide reptile rehoming database ::


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Has a look and looks good, might be worth contacting rehoming agencies such as Proteus and other ones of this list REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES

If you get on board then more people are likely to use it. If it does expand i think having the adds with categories will make it easier to look through. Could split them with geographical location, species etc.

Looks good and hope it works out. Get the word out there, publicity is a very powerful tool.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Zak said:


> Has a look and looks good, might be worth contacting rehoming agencies such as Proteus and other ones of this list REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES
> 
> If you get on board then more people are likely to use it. If it does expand i think having the adds with categories will make it easier to look through. Could split them with geographical location, species etc.
> 
> Looks good and hope it works out. Get the word out there, publicity is a very powerful tool.


Cheers Zak  I'm already listed on the site you linked to


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Zak said:


> Has a look and looks good, might be worth contacting rehoming agencies such as Proteus and other ones of this list REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES
> 
> If you get on board then more people are likely to use it. If it does expand i think having the adds with categories will make it easier to look through. Could split them with geographical location, species etc.
> 
> Looks good and hope it works out. Get the word out there, publicity is a very powerful tool.


Rescues such as Proteus wouldnt be eligible for the site, as they charge a re homing fee. Looks a good site.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

grannykins said:


> Rescues such as Proteus wouldnt be eligible for the site, as they charge a re homing fee. Looks a good site.


But surely Proteus could have an advertisement section on there, advertising what they have for rescue and then you'd actually do the rehoming through them.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't mind genuine rehoming organizations asking for a rehoming fee, they have to cover their costs at the end of the day.
That clause is there to discourage individuals from making money from rehoming - theres an adverts section for money making 

Maybe I should make it clearer?


----------

